# Transportation and grocery options to Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta for five adults?



## ada903 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is our first time to Puerto Vallarta, will be staying at Grand Luxxe Christmas week.  We are 5 adults.  Should we just get a cab, and if so, do we negotiate the fare beforehand?  What is a reasonable fare?  Or is there some private shuttle service we should prebook?

Also, what is the closest major grocery store to Grand Luxxe?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## aliikai2 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Email the the resort*

Vida Group furnishes _*free*_ to the resort transportation. you can try this email, I am sure they will forward it to the correct party,
customerservice@grandluxxe.com

The new Wal-mart is a 50 peso cab ride away and has everything you will need.

Greg



ada903 said:


> This is our first time to Puerto Vallarta, will be staying at Grand Luxxe Christmas week.  We are 5 adults.  Should we just get a cab, and if so, do we negotiate the fare beforehand?  What is a reasonable fare?  Or is there some private shuttle service we should prebook?
> 
> Also, what is the closest major grocery store to Grand Luxxe?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


----------



## ada903 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you Greg!! I sent them an email.  Glad to hear walmart is so close!!


----------



## Asl18940 (Dec 7, 2011)

Also, while its about 20% more, you can have the concierge stock your unit from the Sun Market.  Again, it is more expensive than the Walmart, and the selection is more limited, but you don't lose a few hours going to a food store.  If you're really going to cook (remember there's no oven), then Walmart's the way.  But if you're like us, and just need cereal, frozen waffles, and lunch meats, then the Sun Market is fine.  There is no fee for the stocking the unit, but you do need to e-mail the concierge in advance.


----------



## jhac007 (Dec 7, 2011)

Asl18940 said:


> Also, while its about 20% more, you can have the concierge stock your unit from the Sun Market.  Again, it is more expensive than the Walmart, and the selection is more limited, but you don't lose a few hours going to a food store.  If you're really going to cook (remember there's no oven), then Walmart's the way.  But if you're like us, and just need cereal, frozen waffles, and lunch meats, then the Sun Market is fine.  There is no fee for the stocking the unit, but you do need to e-mail the concierge in advance.



NO OVEN ..................and here's a quote from the website for the Grand Luxxe...."fully equipped gourmet kitchen with granite and marble counter tops, three 42” Plasma TVs, a reading nook, and one expansive living area."  I guess a fully equiped gourmet kitchen does not require an oven.  What else is missing in the "fully equipped gourmet kitchen"???? What does the Grand Bliss have???  I have back to back weeks at both but not unti Oct/Nov. 2012.

Jim


----------



## rifleman69 (Dec 7, 2011)

fully stocked kitchen doesn't come with a dishwasher either.   Housekeeping will do it for you though.


----------



## JoeWilly (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Ada,

Here's the email address to arrange your free transportation from the airport to the resort.  I suggest you contact them at least a couple of weeks in advance of your trip.  I found them a little slow to respond. They will send you a letter with instructions on how to find Miller Transportation at the airport.  The letter is pretty clear, but this tip may help.  Miller Trans. is located on your right just before you exit the airport to go outside.  Their sign is posted high on the wall as opposed to the timeshare sharks holding signs with resort names listed saying they are your transportation.  And, I do mean timeshare sharks--you'll see what I mean when you get to the airport.  Just keep walking, look up high on the wall for Miller Trans. sign.   

cajadecambio@nvo.grandluxxe.com

We ate at the Mexican restaurant at the resort.  It was very good.  Not inexpensive and portions weren't too big, probably the size we should eat all the time.  If someone has a really hardy appetite, they may be a little hungry after eating there.  We didn't try the Italian restaurant on-site, however several people raved about it.  We heard this year's chef is good and last years wasn't.  If I find my vacation file, I'll post other restaurants we liked.  

We did a day trip to Sayulita--very fun.  We also zip lined with Vallarta Adventures and did their rythym of the nights cruise.  The food was very good and I'm not a fan of buffets and the entertainment was very good.


----------



## pittle (Dec 8, 2011)

jhac007 said:


> NO OVEN ..................and here's a quote from the website for the Grand Luxxe...."fully equipped gourmet kitchen with granite and marble counter tops, three 42” Plasma TVs, a reading nook, and one expansive living area."  I guess a fully equiped gourmet kitchen does not require an oven.  What else is missing in the "fully equipped gourmet kitchen"???? What does the Grand Bliss have???  I have back to back weeks at both but not unti Oct/Nov. 2012.
> 
> Jim



The Grand Bliss has 2 small refrigerators under the island.  No oven or dishwasher, but a nice large microwave.  We did not upgrade to the GB because of the refrigerators, the white couch & loveseat instead of 2 couches and fewer drawers to put our clothes in when we go.  We decided that we liked the Grand Mayan better and kept ours.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice - I already got an email confirmation from the concierge for transportation - so we are all set!  No oven! This will be hard because there are two of us going who love cooking - even on vacations!  I kind of like shopping at Walmart - for the fun of it - and I am afraid to ask them to stock the fridge, just in case we need to argue for a different unit assignment.. I have a feeling we'll be looking at trucks from the patio


----------



## drguy (Dec 8, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Thanks all for the advice - I already got an email confirmation from the concierge for transportation - so we are all set!  No oven! This will be hard because there are two of us going who love cooking - even on vacations!  I kind of like shopping at Walmart - for the fun of it - and I am afraid to ask them to stock the fridge, just in case we need to argue for a different unit assignment.. I have a feeling we'll be looking at trucks from the patio


You likely will be looking at trucks from the patio, as well as the ocean.  Grand Luxxe is designed to give everyone an ocean view if I recall correctly.  You will also likely hear construction noise.  If it's going to bother you, stay home.  If you are going on vacation to enjoy yourself, you will.  The units are very nice and quite large.  Besides, you'll be out of your room most of the time if you are like most people visiting there.
Have a great time!


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 8, 2011)

Walmart has a very large tequila selection, as well as wine and other liquors and beer.  If you get from Sun Market, the prices will be much higher.
What do you need an oven for if you have a cooktop and a large microwave?


----------



## Asl18940 (Dec 8, 2011)

My understanding is that ovens create regulatory issues for time share facilities in Mexico.  The maids do the dishes, so that's not an issue, but I do think the lack of oven makes dinner preparation limited.  Still, if you're making tacos or fajitas, it shouldn't be an issue.  

On the issue of noise, it seemed to affect building 3 of the Luxxe the most.  I was in 1 and there was no issue.  Friends just returned from 3 and said it was a much improved situation.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 8, 2011)

I will post updates and photos when we go next week!  If anyone has specific questions I can ask, please let me know.  We will not attend the presentation, but I can stop and ask questions!


----------



## Asl18940 (Dec 8, 2011)

When I went to the update a couple of weeks ago they named the design firm the developer hired to do the water and theme parks.  Can you post that firm's name?  THanks.


----------



## JoeWilly (Dec 9, 2011)

Not all rooms at the Grand Luxxe have ocean views.  Our room was a view of the trucks.  It sounds like the construction noise is over.  We had a great time and weren't in the room that much, however when the trucks started running 24 hrs. a day, we asked to be moved.  I do enjoy sleeping a little while on vacation.


----------



## judy23 (Dec 12, 2011)

We stay at other timeshares in the area and they have combination convection/microwave ovens. The kitchens ar all very well equipt. The GM properties have very limited kitchen facilities. When we stayed there it took 2 days to get a the necessary kitchen items to cook a simple pasta dinner for four people. One person in our party went down to the kitchen himself to get a culander to drain the pasta. They make it as inconvenient as possible so you go to their restaurants on the property.Don't expect much.


----------

